

Microsoft.com gets a makeover - kmfrk
http://microsoft.com

======
kibwen
Does it look to anyone else as though the yellow square in the logo is
slightly out of place? It's ever-so-slightly disconcerting. I wonder if it's
an optical illusion or a subpixel thing.

EDIT: The green square as well appears to be shifted upward by less than a
pixel, if that makes any sense.

------
cico71
Can't find the original HN submission, but someone posted this interesting
article about it a few days ago: [http://rainypixels.com/words/the-story-of-
the-new-microsoft-...](http://rainypixels.com/words/the-story-of-the-new-
microsoft-com)

~~~
erikano
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4602638>

------
kmfrk
Try the site on a mobile device (or resize your browser window). Looks like
they're employing a responsive layout.

I've always wondered why Apple doesn't make Apple.com easier to use on mobile
devices. Maybe because they expect people to use the Apple Store app - even
though it's only available to a select few countries?

~~~
kibwen
Also try Ctrl+Shift+M if you're on a newer version of Firefox.

~~~
daledavies
You know I'd missed that and it's pretty damned useful too!

------
particlebanana
This was done by the guys at Paravel.
<http://paravelinc.com/work/microsoft.php>

------
bduerst
Looks like the new Myspace, but brighter :)

------
bornhuetter
It's gorgeous. I really like Microsoft's new look, and I'm a big fan of text
(done right) instead of icons.

~~~
smurph
I really like it too. I'm afraid that if Windows 8 doesn't go over well, the
whole look will get trashed by association.

------
keymone
products -> windows 7 -> shop now -> windows 7 store link -> error

apparently they were making $0 on windows sales from windows.com site
otherwise that bug wouldnt make it into live system

~~~
inafield
I can't reproduce any error there. Perhaps they fixed it?

